# 15 x7 Rally 2 wheel trim ring



## Jrp1970 (Aug 13, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a reproduction trim ring that is good quality and looks like an original trim ring with the stepped outer lip. (Putting 15x7 wheel on a 1970 gto)


----------

